# Protection Packages... Opinions?



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

When I got my truck the dealer had already applied the "Protection Package" so it was thrown in as an incentive. It included interior panel rust proofing, additional undercoating, upholstery treatment, and paint protection.

What's your opinion on the value of this stuff? Generally, is it worth it? My dealer said that the package I got retails for about $1200 CDN, but they usually sell it for $799.00.

They say you don't need to wax the vehicle for 5 years after this protectant is applied to the paint. My thoughts? Yeah right. I like waxing my truck, but I think that the wax may infact pull off some of this magical protective layer.

I'd appreciate any opinions on the waxing or the protection package in general.


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> When I got my truck the dealer had already applied the "Protection Package" so it was thrown in as an incentive. It included interior panel rust proofing, additional undercoating, upholstery treatment, and paint protection.
> 
> What's your opinion on the value of this stuff? Generally, is it worth it? My dealer said that the package I got retails for about $1200 CDN, but they usually sell it for $799.00.
> 
> ...


These "protection packages" are a great source of profit for dealerships and, as such, aren't such a great deal for the consumer. They typically cost the dealer $75-125 and about 1.5 hours labor to apply. No paint sealant in the world will protect your car's finish for 5 years without waxing, and the fabric protectant is no more than Scotchgard that you can buy and apply yourself. For some insider info on these "packages, check this link:
Auto Protection Packages


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

THEY ARE A RIP OFF! You can do most of that stuff yourself real cheap if you MUST have it. Reverendbiker is pointing you in a good direction for a link, but, I also think that Consumer Reports did a article about it. Consumer reports(I think it was) and one of the prime time documentary shows like 20/20 of something like that did a story on this rip off a while back. Don't get suckered!


----------



## Crow44 (Dec 12, 2005)

Reverendbiker said:


> These "protection packages" are a great source of profit for dealerships and, as such, aren't such a great deal for the consumer. They typically cost the dealer $75-125 and about 1.5 hours labor to apply. No paint sealant in the world will protect your car's finish for 5 years without waxing, and the fabric protectant is no more than Scotchgard that you can buy and apply yourself.  For some insider info on these "packages, check this link:
> Auto Protection Packages


 I bought the $100. security package that included glass etching and an extra $4000. insurance replacement payout in case the truck goes missing forever. I know the etching is a waste of money for the victim, but does the 4G ever get paid out? or is there a catch? Any experiences?


----------



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> When I got my truck the dealer had already applied the "Protection Package" so it was thrown in as an incentive. It included interior panel rust proofing, additional undercoating, upholstery treatment, and paint protection.
> 
> What's your opinion on the value of this stuff? Generally, is it worth it? My dealer said that the package I got retails for about $1200 CDN, but they usually sell it for $799.00.
> 
> ...



Did they make you grab your ankles real tight when they sold you this?


----------



## Denny06 (Dec 20, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> When I got my truck the dealer had already applied the "Protection Package" so it was thrown in as an incentive. It included interior panel rust proofing, additional undercoating, upholstery treatment, and paint protection.
> 
> What's your opinion on the value of this stuff? Generally, is it worth it? My dealer said that the package I got retails for about $1200 CDN, but they usually sell it for $799.00.
> 
> ...


I think it's a dealer scam. Toyota tried to sell me the same package. The fleet manager was nice enough to tell me it was a load of crap.


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Mulligan22 said:


> Did they make you grab your ankles real tight when they sold you this?


As I mentioned, they threw it in since it had already been applied and I didn't ask for it. I don't "grab ankles" for anyone...

:banhump: :jawdrop:


----------

